# المواد الاساسية لهندسة الاتصالات



## الغزال البري (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين بتزويدي باسماء المواد الاساسية لهندسة الاتصالات
وشكرا


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماذا تقصد بالمواد الاساسية لهندسة الاتصالات هل تقصد المواد التي تدرسها في الجامعات او المعاهد العليا ام تقصد مواد اساسية لمهندس الاتصالات اذا اراد ان يبرع في هذا التخصص


----------



## قطقوطة (18 أغسطس 2007)

طيب أنا بسأل ،إيه هي المواد الدراسية اللي أدرسها عشان أبرع في المجال ده،ويفيدني في الشغل،بس مراعاة إني بنت،يعني مثلا سيسكو بحس مفيدة للولاد أكتر ،لانها محتاجة قوة ،وبيحبو يشغلو الولاد فيها ،و لا إيه رأيك،شكرا أوي وبتمنى الإجابة


----------



## الغزال البري (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليك 
شكرا لك يا مجنون ليبيا و يا ريت لو سمحت اتزودنا بالاثنين من ناحية الجامعات و من ناحية المهنيه
وشكرا لك يا طير


----------



## مشمش1981 (18 أغسطس 2007)

انا ممكن افيدك يا قطقوطه لانى خريجه اتصالات السنه دى فى الكليه هتدرسى مثلا ماده اسمها اتصالات و شبكات و انتنا و ديجيتل كنترول و اليكترونيكس و ميكروبروسيسور


----------



## قطقوطة (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا مشمش على الرد
بس أنا كان قصدي على الكورسات الخارجية أنا محتااااارة جدا بينها


----------



## magicmoon (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الاساتذة الكرام انا مهندس سيطرة ونظم/الجامعة التكنولوجية/بغداد
اطلب مساعدتكم في الحصول على مخططات او مصادر لهذا الاختصاص 
كما ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي نصيحة او توجيه للاستفادة منه في اختصاصي
ولكم مني اطيب الامنيات والف شكر مقدما


----------



## احمدصلاح (14 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذه الردود ولكن احب اعرف المواد الدراسيه اللى هندرسها اثناء الدراسه - لانى معديش اى فكره عن قسم الاتصالات لان انا لسا داخل اولى اتصالات - وشكرا


----------



## magicmoon (15 سبتمبر 2007)

الاساتذة الكرام انا مهندس سيطرة ونظم/الجامعة التكنولوجية/بغداد
اطلب مساعدتكم في الحصول على مخططات او مصادر لهذا الاختصاص 
كما ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي نصيحة او توجيه للاستفادة منه في اختصاصي
ولكم مني اطيب الامنيات والف شكر مقدما


----------



## م هبة (15 سبتمبر 2007)

بندرس الكترونيكس و سيركت واتصالاتو ميكروبروسر و شبكات و انتنا
اما بخصوص الكورسات الخارجية دة على حسب انتى عايزة تشتغلى فى اية انا على العموم هفضل انى اسال دكتور فى القسم لانة هيبقى عارف و فاهم


----------



## حجاوي الاردن (16 سبتمبر 2007)

افضل الدورات في هندسة الاتصالات لغة الماتلاب بالاضافة لدورة gsm التي تغني عن كل شي انا ماجستير هندسة اتصالات في الاردن لمن يريد التعاون


----------



## الاورشلى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام انا مهندس اتصالات جامعة قاريونس ممكن انساعدكم بالنسبة للمواد حتكون كالاتى circuit 1.2 .electronic 1.2 .control. tele 1.2 c++ hkahx hggm hk وانشاء اللة انكون افدتكم وشكرا


----------



## magicmoon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الاساتذة الكرام انا مهندس سيطرة ونظم/الجامعة التكنولوجية/بغداد
اطلب مساعدتكم في الحصول على مخططات او مصادر لهذا الاختصاص 
كما ارجو المساعدة في الحصول على اي نصيحة او توجيه للاستفادة منه في اختصاصي
ولكم مني اطيب الامنيات والف شكر مقدما


----------



## م.زحل (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

اهلا وسهلا اخي العزيز....
لو سمحت يا اخي العزيز انا مثلك تمام ادرس واريد ان اعرف المواد الاساسيه لهندسة الاتصالات 
الرجاء منك لو اتتك المعلومات لسؤالك ارجو ان تفيدني.....


----------



## [email protected] (20 سبتمبر 2007)

مواد التخصص لهندسة الإتصالات للبكالوريوس هي :
Digital Filters
Radio Wave Propagation
Communication Electronics
Micro Wave Electronics
Electrical Communication
Digital Communication
Communication Systems
Computers Networks
Anttenas


----------



## المنصف المناعي (20 سبتمبر 2007)

الغزال البري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين بتزويدي باسماء المواد الاساسية لهندسة الاتصالات
> وشكرا


 
المواد العلمية أو المواد الهندسية مثل الأجهزة و العدد


----------



## marwan398 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس اتصالات اعمل في احدى شركات الاتصالات (gsm )وفي قسم Rf واكثر عملنا هوة على البرامج اما بالنسبة للدورات فانا برايي اللي يشتغل بمثل مجالي يأخذ دورة شبكات


----------



## farsanze (27 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أنا طالب اتصالات سنة خامسة بجامعة الاتحاد بسوريا
بالنسبة للمواد الي درسناها هي كالتالي :

لغة انكليزية .. رياضيات .. فيزياء .. لغة عربية .. الإحصاء للمهندسين

اسس هندسة كهربائية .. اسس برمجة .. الخواص الكهربائية للمواد

هندسة الكترونية .. هندسة كهربائية .. فجول بيزك .. c++ .. أسمبلي

دارات الكترونية .. الكترونيات رقمية .. اشارات و نظم .. نظم الحاسوب

أنظمة خطية .. تحويل طاقة .. نظرية الدارات و تطبيقاتها

ألياف بصرية .. كهرو صوتيات .. نظرية الحقل الكهرطيسي .. معالجات مصغرة

حاسوب وتصميم رقمي .. اتصالات حاسوبية .. شبكات رقمية ISDN

نظم اتصالات .. هندسة برمجيات .. 

ولسا ما داومنا عالسنة الخامسة الله يستر 

أعتذرعلى الإطالة و شكراَ


----------



## moshaghb (28 سبتمبر 2007)

marwan398 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا مهندس اتصالات اعمل في احدى شركات الاتصالات (gsm )وفي قسم Rf واكثر عملنا هوة على البرامج اما بالنسبة للدورات فانا برايي اللي يشتغل بمثل مجالي يأخذ دورة شبكات


 
مهندس مروان انا طالب سنه خامسه هندسه الكترونيات واتصالات 
ممكن تعطيني رايك اش الدورات الي ممكن تفيدني للتقديم في شركات الاتصالات 
دوره شبكات جي اس ام ولا واي ماكس 
ولا شبكات حاسب الي تقصد سيسكو ولاmcse

البرامج الي تشتغلوا عليها ممكن تذكرلي اياها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## marwan398 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

moshaghb قال:


> مهندس مروان انا طالب سنه خامسه هندسه الكترونيات واتصالات
> ممكن تعطيني رايك اش الدورات الي ممكن تفيدني للتقديم في شركات الاتصالات
> دوره شبكات جي اس ام ولا واي ماكس
> ولا شبكات حاسب الي تقصد سيسكو ولاmcse
> ...



اخي العزيز

بالنسبة للدورات دورة gsm بكل تفاصيلها واقسامها اما بالنسبة للبرامج فهذه تعتمد على الشركة 

احنا بالتخطيط نستخدم برنامج 

map info
asset
optima
قسم ال rf يقسم قسمين planning و optimization فكل قسم الة برامجة وشغلة بس المهم انو تفهم ال GSM بكل تفاصيلها واسف للاطالة


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (2 أكتوبر 2007)

يا جماعة الكورسات الخارجية والدورات العملية .....اهم بكتيييير من الدراسة فى الكلية ........لكن المشكلة اهم الاماكن للكورسات واهم الموضوعات.....مش عارف.....واللى عارف يعرف ........وشكراا


----------



## ymy_i (2 أكتوبر 2007)

انشاء الله نحاول نساعدك


----------



## مجنون ليبيا (6 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات بسيطة أول الطريق​الحمد لله الكريم الحنان المنان ، العليم الوهاب ، مجري السحاب ، وهازم الأحزاب ، ومنزل الكتاب ، أول الوحي اقرأ ، فسبحان من علم بالقلم ، علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ، والصلاة والسلام على خير الأنام ، محمد بن عبد الله ، النبي الأمي الأمين ، معلم الصحابة المكرمين ، بنور الهدى المبين ، القرآن الكريم .

لقد كتبت الموضوع في هذا الرابط رجاء لمن اراد الاستفادة إن شاء الله معلومات جيدة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104478.html


----------



## أحمد شهاب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

أرجوا منكم توضيح مقصد هندسة الإشارة وما هي طبيعة عمل مهندس الإشارة.
أرجوا الرد مع الشكر.


----------

